# Egg sharing criteria CRGW versus LWC (Cardiff & Swansea)



## Cowshedbythesea (May 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping someone can give me some insight please - I'm looking into the possibility of egg sharing. I'm currently waiting for AMH test results with CRGW and have decided to drive myself crazy with endless Googling while waiting.

I've found some eligibility criteria online for CRGW http://crgw.co.uk/userfiles/file/PI%201_37%20Egg%20Sharing%20for%20Providers%20V1.pdf which state that you must "have had a previous IVF cycle which produced at least 8 good quality eggs or a previous normal live birth" BUT I can't find this criteria listed on LWC or any other centres criteria.

The CRGW pdf online is from 2010, so I'm wondering if that's just an old document floating about - or if these are the standards?

Has anyone egg shared at CRGW having never had IVF / natural childbirth before?

Thanks in advance.

x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm with CRGW and this is my first treatment at all, besides home insemination/natural intercourse. I've never had IVF and I've never had a child and I was happily accepted.

This is the current information on their website: http://crgw.co.uk/files/PI%2045%20Egg%20Sharing%20-%20Information%20for%20Providers.doc


----------



## Cowshedbythesea (May 23, 2015)

Thanks Pollita! That's really helpful  

How are you finding CRGW so far? Good luck with your journey. xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

You're welcome. I'm finding them great so far, very helpful and friendly. Good luck with your journey!


----------

